# casting deck for my "G"



## SouthernBredRacing (Jul 16, 2009)

i bought a ghennoe 15'4 last year and im looking to build a deck on in from the bait well hatch all the way to the front. I have alot offf wood in my garage so can someone give me a step by step process of how irs done??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous posts:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1245883577/3#3

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1245461518


----------



## bugztom (Aug 17, 2008)

If, like me, you saw the phrase "After that I cut and glassed the underside of 1/2" Marine plywood for the front deck and false floor" and realized you actually have never done that, then go here

http://boatbuildercentral.com/howto.php

to see video on how it is done - The pictures are great, but video and being able to pick up a phone and talk to someone about doing it and ordering material is priceless.


----------

